# To trim facial hair or not....



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

When I took Toby to his first vet appointment, the vet trimmed the hair around his eyes. He told me to keep that hair short to make sure it doesn't get in his eyes. However, looking at pics of other havs, I see many people leave their facial hair long, including around the eyes. 

Can y'all chime in and let me know what the pro's and cons are of cutting or not cutting that hair?

Thanks!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Patti, if you let it grow out it will eventually fall down and be a fuller stash. I think that's what a lot of us do. If you trim it you will always have to trim it because it will keep wanting to poke them in their eyes.
At first my groomer was trimming it and I didn't know better. It wasn't fun letting it grow out but I like it better.
They certainly look cute either way!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

An alternative to cutting the hair short is to pluck the inside corners of the eye. If you start that, you need to keep doing it though.
I find that hair in the eyes tends to make my dogs eyes run so I keep it back.....or in Ellie's case, I just shaved her muzzle when the clippers fell into my hand when she was in my lap. She used to tear up but has none now that she has a poodle face.....and I LOVE the shaved muzzle on her. She and my poodle play kissy face almost every day now. It's cute to watch, but a shaved hav muzzle sure isn't for everyone!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

A lot of people put their dogs hair up in little topknots to keep it out of the eyes while it is growing. Dale has a picture of Cicero where she has the shorter hairs in a band just above and between the eyes and then adds more hair further back with another band. Maybe she will post her picture for you.


----------

